# Kiiller Mantis



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Since we also post insects in the reptile section i thought you may be intrested in this.
Killer Mantis
Killer mantis 2


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

thats sweet


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, cool


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Impressive grasshopper









Great shots, so thanks for sharing


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

NICE









I've had an mantis, nice things!








One day, I found out it was a "she", I found a egg-package (or wtf its called in english), and a couple of weeks later, I had 50 mantis'sschchscvh


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Zeno said:


> I had 50 mantis'sschchscvh
> 
> [snapback]1159319[/snapback]​


You had 50 of what......







Just kidding









I would like to know are they worth the effort to keep them?


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

I really liked her,
and effort....







;
feed them once a week a big grasshopper or butterfly, or whatever you like, and thats it!.
And spray water every morning.

If you make a nice exhibit, you're gonna like it very well.

But remeber! -> If they have found a nice spot to sit/hang, they won't move untill they got something to eat, but I never thought my mantis was boring, they look to weird for that.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Read both articles and its two different storys!!

1st one says his son found it and called his dad over to see it.
2nd one says some blokes found it while on a butterfly hunt or something like that


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats one crazy bug man, i would mind having one of those


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i have one

he ate a fuzzy mouse


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^

Very cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Holly shiz! I didnt know they could take down a small bird!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> Read both articles and its two different storys!!
> 
> 1st one says his son found it and called his dad over to see it.
> 2nd one says some blokes found it while on a butterfly hunt or something like that
> [snapback]1159571[/snapback]​


I thought it was simply two different articles?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Mettle said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > Read both articles and its two different storys!!
> ...


oh maybe it is, its just that the same pic is in both articles


----------

